# A Girl named 'Girl'?



## granfire (Jan 3, 2013)

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...only-as-girl-battles-to-use-her-own-name?lite

Now somebody explain to me how it is less embarrassing to be legally named 'girl' for 14 years.....

I mean, we are not talking about another L-a with an unsilent dash....
(I am all for a bit of regulations, considering what some parents inflict on their children in that regard, but this seems silly!)


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2013)

Girl-dash-a?   

When I was a a wee kitten I read a book called A Girl Without A Name (or something like that).  It was a fictional story about a teen who was one of a gazillion daughters and named "Girlie" because her father "ran out of names" to name his daughters.  Yah.  IIRC, the rest of the book was just as depressing.


----------



## granfire (Jan 3, 2013)

I learned something new though....the Icelandic alphabet has 32 letters...and no C....Poor *C*arol....


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2013)

The Icelanders are a very enterprising lot, I'm sure they will work something out that suits everyone. They aren't the world's oldest democracy for nothing. They will come up with a compromise that leaves everyone happy.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 3, 2013)

And they have stunning scenery, limitless natural power and some of the best looking people in the world to enhance the view ... I can only speak for one half of the population on that last point of course :innocent:

Here's an intriguing article on that subject, written by an American chap I believe:  http://pbebus.wordpress.com/2011/02/06/on-icelandic-women/


----------



## GrandmasterP (Jan 3, 2013)

For her work with saga, she has been given the honorary name Carol Karlsdottir by the Icelandic-Canadian community. She believes &#8220;storytellers come and go.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> And they have stunning scenery, limitless natural power and some of the best looking people in the world to enhance the view ... I can only speak for one half of the population on that last point of course :innocent:
> 
> Here's an intriguing article on that subject, written by an American chap I believe: http://pbebus.wordpress.com/2011/02/06/on-icelandic-women/




LOl, that thing with the drinks? it happens everywhere. so does shoving in a nightclub, ask any doorman trying to get to a situation.


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2013)

granfire said:


> I learned something new though....the Icelandic alphabet has 32 letters...and no C....Poor *C*arol....



You do not know how badly I want to go to Iceland for a long weekend.  In the winter.    I see the ads for Icelandic Air (easy flight from Boston) mocking me....LOL!!   Can't change what's on my passport but they could call me Kaeril if they wanted to.  Hell if I could finally go, they could call me Olaf if that made a difference.  :lol:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2013)

granfire said:


> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...only-as-girl-battles-to-use-her-own-name?lite
> 
> Now somebody explain to me how it is less embarrassing to be legally named 'girl' for 14 years.....
> 
> ...


How very socialist of you.


----------



## GrandmasterP (Jan 3, 2013)

I know it's wrong to generalise but as a teacher for too many years some kids names can be predictive.
A Chardonnay will usually struggle where a Hesther will flourish and Darrens need watching as a rule.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2013)

They aren't the only country to do this, but I have to say it doesn't sit well with me! On the otehr hand parents do occasionally abuse their privilege in naming kids with names that the parents find funny or political at the time but may wear poorly over 80 years.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2013)

The laws on Icelandic names.
http://new.ahus.is/?page_id=193&lang=en

legal names for girls http://is.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listi_yfir_íslensk_eiginnöfn_kvenmanna


It seems there is a way around unusual names, a committee of language and grammatical experts will sit and decide on any name put to them, the girl's mother could have done that at the time she named her. The mother has let this drag on for nearly fifteen years.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the law forcing a name list on people. After all, you can nickname your kids anything you want. I would hate to face a jury with a legal name like, Ice Pick. 
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jan 3, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> The laws on Icelandic names.
> http://new.ahus.is/?page_id=193&lang=en
> 
> legal names for girls http://is.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listi_yfir_íslensk_eiginnöfn_kvenmanna
> ...



Makes you wonder.

It has been hinted at that the name had been approved back in 73....
I am not considering characters in books as source though...even though I am sure we will see a boat load of 'Katniss' and such in years to come.

The poor commity's heads would explode if they had to deal with the load of Precious, Princess (harmless, really) L-a and (seriously, honest to goodness, people told me they have seen kids with that name!) Gonorrhea.....
(Is there anything wrong with Peter, Paul and/or Mary?!!)

I do recall though that German officials allowed a kid to be called after this tho:







However funny and adorable...it is retarded when the guy is well grown.....(but it was only a middle name...)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2013)

Not sure if it is bad as the Mother who recently named her baby girl Hashtag


----------



## granfire (Jan 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not sure if it is bad as the Mother who recently named her baby girl Hashtag



Neither the name in question not Pumuckl is as bad as Hashtag....
Although, it is not as bad as some....makes you really wonder!


----------



## GrandmasterP (Jan 3, 2013)

Some kids should get to name their parents.


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2013)

arnisador said:


> They aren't the only country to do this, but I have to say it doesn't sit well with me! On the otehr hand parents do occasionally abuse their privilege in naming kids with names that the parents find funny or political at the time but may wear poorly over 80 years.



It doesn't sit well with me either.  There are cases in this country where a minor has been able to change their name after being stuck with a bloody embarrassing name.  Wasn't there a girl stuck with a name like "Toolah does the Hula from Hawaii" from a few years ago?  I think that was one of those cases.

But to be honest, I think more kids her are facing what a friend's child is facing.  The child who was named  primarily by a parent who exists, but no longer in the picture.  The  child's name is a reference to (family) politics on the absent parent's  side.  The child is now 16 and wants to change their name, but cannot readily do so since their state law requires 2 parent consent except  under very specific circumstances.

Certainly, the minor will be  18 years of age in less than 24 months and can change their name without  the consent of either parent. But lots of big things are going to be happening in those 24 months.  The big standardized tests, the scholarship and college applications, the high school transcripts the like will all be under their birth name.   The child happens to be a very good student and is worried that confusion over a  name change may hurt their chances of earning a scholarship or getting  in to the college of their choice.

I don't think more government red tape is the answer, but I have to say I feel for the kids who are in a situation like that.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not sure if it is bad as the Mother who recently named her baby girl Hashtag



That woman needs to be slapped. The girl named girl should call her parents "Mrs Duh" and "Captain Obvious"


----------



## granfire (Jan 3, 2013)

Big Don said:


> That woman needs to be slapped. The girl named girl should call her parents "Mrs Duh" and "Captain Obvious"



More like 'Oblivious'


----------



## Big Don (Jan 3, 2013)

granfire said:


> More like 'Oblivious'



whatever


----------



## granfire (Jan 3, 2013)

Big Don said:


> whatever



that would work, too.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 4, 2013)

Stupid people give their kids stupid names. This isn't new, and will not change.
My sister had twin students in her kindergarten class, Shaquille and Shaquilla...
One of my cousins has daughters Kylie and Ariel. Another has daughters Taryn and Hailee, stupid people will also give their kids stupidly spelled names...
Stupid People will name their kids after celebrities, see George Washington Carver, John Wayne Gacy, etc.
Celebrity stupid people's kid's stupid names will be better known:
Scout Willis, Rumer Willis, Pilot Inspektor Lee, and holy crap, let us not forget Frank's kids, Moon Unit and Dweezil...
Then there is Rob Morrow's kid, Tu... the poor child...
The worst thing about stupid people is how vastly ya'll out number me.


----------



## granfire (Jan 4, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Stupid people give their kids stupid names. This isn't new, and will not change.
> My sister had twin students in her kindergarten class, Shaquille and Shaquilla...
> One of my cousins has daughters Kylie and Ariel. Another has daughters Taryn and Hailee, stupid people will also give their kids stupidly spelled names...
> Stupid People will name their kids after celebrities, see George Washington Carver, John Wayne Gacy, etc.
> ...



y'all?

I have my kid Terminator Arni come to your house, along with his brother Jedi Knight and his sister Butterfly Angel!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 4, 2013)

All, ya'll


----------



## crushing (Jan 4, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Stupid people give their kids stupid names. This isn't new, and will not change.
> My sister had twin students in her kindergarten class, Shaquille and Shaquilla...
> One of my cousins has daughters Kylie and Ariel. Another has daughters Taryn and Hailee, stupid people will also give their kids stupidly spelled names...
> Stupid People will name their kids after celebrities, see George Washington Carver, John Wayne Gacy, etc.
> ...



I've seen Dweezil in concert as Zappa Plays Zappa.  He seems to be doing alright.

Many, many years ago I told Mr. Seaver, my algebra teacher in high school, that if he ever has children he should name his son Widery.  I saw him again a few years ago and he reminded me of my suggestion from long before and then introduced me to his son, Matt.  Phew!  Glad he didn't take my suggestion!  Speaking of the name Matt; I was on the wrestling team in high school and one of my opponents was Matt Burns.   I thought that was hilarious.

On occasion I received negative commentary from fellow students about my unusual first name, Cheyney (pronounced Shaney).  One day while a teacher was taking roll and said my name a fellow student disparagingly asked, "What the heck kind of name is 'Cheyney'?"  My reply to Ron was, "I think it's a pretty cool name, Ronald."  There was something in the way I said 'Ronald' that caused him to shut up about my name.  I hope I wasn't too unfair.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2013)

[h=1]Icelandic girl wins right to use her given name[/h]





> A 15-year-old  Icelandic girl has been granted the right to legally use the name given  to her by her mother, despite the opposition of authorities and  Iceland's strict law on names. Reykjavik District Court ruled Thursday that the name "Blaer" can be used. It means "light breeze."
> The decision overturns an earlier rejection by Icelandic authorities who declared it was not a proper feminine name. Until now, Blaer Bjarkardottir had been identified simply as "Girl" in communications with officials.


http://news.yahoo.com/icelandic-girl-wins-her-given-name-112518070.html


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 1, 2013)

The Icelandic people nearly always sort things out to suit everyone...well apart from bankers lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2013)

crushing said:


> I've seen Dweezil in concert as Zappa Plays Zappa. He seems to be doing alright.




Yeah but how are Moon Unit, Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen, and Ahmet Emuukha Rodan doing


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> The Icelandic people nearly always sort things out to suit everyone...well apart from bankers lol.



They got back at them though!


----------



## granfire (Feb 1, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah but how are Moon Unit, Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen, and Ahmet Emuukha Rodan doing



weren't they in line behind Leaf Phoenix for the name change?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2013)

granfire said:


> weren't they in line behind Leaf Phoenix for the name change?



Frank Zappa once told a story on David Letterman after being asked about the names he said that Ahmet Emuukha Rodan decided at one point he wanted a different name and he chose Richard.... and later discovered the issues with Richard and sent back to Ahmet Emuukha Rodan


----------



## granfire (Feb 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Frank Zappa once told a story on David Letterman after being asked about the names he said that Ahmet Emuukha Rodan decided at one point he wanted a different name and he chose Richard.... and later discovered the issues with Richard and sent back to Ahmet Emuukha Rodan



I dread to ask what that could have been...maybe the short form of it? :lol:


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 7, 2013)

granfire said:


> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...only-as-girl-battles-to-use-her-own-name?lite
> 
> Now somebody explain to me how it is less embarrassing to be legally named 'girl' for 14 years.....
> 
> ...



Now, this reminds of a song by Johnny Cash ... "A Boy Named Sue."

[video=youtube_share;IcQKtl3MGCE]http://youtu.be/IcQKtl3MGCE[/video]


----------

